# New water dragon/ water monitor enclosure!!



## sweetangel (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Just thought you might like to see some photos of my newly finished project.

I bought a huge 6x2x2.5 fish tank on ebay with the idea to turn it into a waterdragon/ water monitor enclosure. so here it is!

It is divided at roughly 3.5ft and 2.5ft, water and land. It has a sump filter which my bf made for me with the pipe holes that were already in there. 

it has fake roclks siliconed onto the back and they are super happy running around.

This will be the house temporarily for my water dragons until i get my class 2 license so i can get my mitchells water monitors 

I have to add more sand on the land side and more hides. also it need some more branches and stuff. but its better than them living in my shower 

here is there old 4ft fish tank







and here are the pics of the new 6ft fish tank 
























































hope you enjoy!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 23, 2009)

very very nice, well done mate.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 23, 2009)

What a top set-up Sweetangel.....Awesome job...


----------



## GOOBA (Jul 23, 2009)

verry nicley done! nice looking EWDs 2


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 23, 2009)

mad tank will you need to upgrade in the future??


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats on Inspiring me with my next project! Awesome! What u doing with that old 4 footer?


----------



## innocent (Jul 23, 2009)

_wow you have done a really great job Congrats... _


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Very nice work


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jul 23, 2009)

looks great, love the EWD


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 23, 2009)

coastal-shagg said:


> Congrats on Inspiring me with my next project! Awesome! What u doing with that old 4 footer?



yeah well the 4fter was going to be the sump and i was gonna have and oscar in there...... but we had a major accident and the tank decided not to hold water anymore and start dumping over 50L of water on my floor.... so currently it is sitting outside with a hole in the back. mind you it was a second had tank to start with that didnt hold water when we got it. was ok with a small amount of water but not full. so im not sure what im doing with it yet. might try siliconing it back up, but i dont wanna risk it lol!


----------



## miss2 (Jul 23, 2009)

that looks amazing! congrats!!


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 23, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> mad tank will you need to upgrade in the future??



for the mitchell's? i think they should be ok in there for their hole lives. they dont grow to big, max size about 90cm and thats not very often, more around 75 -80 cm


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jul 24, 2009)

Next project!


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice set up u got there


----------



## ravan (Jul 26, 2009)

wow, that looks great!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 27, 2009)

great job


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 27, 2009)

looks realy good. nice wrok mate.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jul 27, 2009)

fantastic set up my EWDs are wild and have the run of my back patio - they own it :lol:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 12, 2011)

wow, this is fantastic! i know this thread is from a while ago so how are they doing? have you had to upgrade at all? awesome job!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty sure she sold it.


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 15, 2011)

haha yeah they got upgraded big time  that tank is long sold,
here is what they have now  and a few new friends
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ssion-42/outdoor-pit-finally-done-pic-149300/


----------

